# A different hand plane



## Alask (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello folks,

Few months before passed way (five years ago) my wife's uncle gifted me this plane below.He knows about my woodworking skils and passion and his kids dosen't like to work with wood so he believes the best place for his old plane is my home.Better for me.

I showed this plane to many woodworkers and they always told me this is the first time they saw this model.

This is a diferente plane and I know it is made in Czechoslovakia by Narex.I've been trying to find any more information about it at web but didn't find any information.To be honest I never used this plane since and soon I'll try.

Here the plane









The lever cap made in aluminum









The blade has the number 3 and Extra Special marked








The base has only one screw for adjust and other for lock the handle and frog unique piece in place








Nice body shape








Corrugated base








Frog and handle at only one aluminum piece








Other view








Comfortable grip



























Here a picture I found at web at this site:http://www.jhorobin.freeserve.co.uk/unusualplanes.htm

I believe this plane is new version because the handle is plastic,the lever cap has a different shape logo,the green color is lighter.









Thanks for attention


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like they were trying to copy the Millers Falls "Buck Rogers" style of planes.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

Very interesting design. I like the quick frog adjustment with all the knobs on the outside. Also there is no "wall" in front of the mouth. It might be really hard to clog this bad boy. I'm not sure I am keen on the depth adjuster. Looks like it might be a little tough to extend the blade. I need some action shots.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

ditto on the action shots. I've never seen such and animal. Very cool.


----------



## Alask (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello folks,I have more pictures.

To me this system works better than Stanley yolk system.It works straight and not an arc action.You turn the knob in different direction to advance and return.The screw is fine and permit small advance and return on each turn.












































Here the space is tighter than normal planes and add precision during movement









Thanks for attention


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

What I find interesting, is how similar the Veritas bench planes are to this plane. In a general idea way, the details / implementation is different.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I like it and like every other plane I see I want one. The one piece frog, handle and what I''l call the spine setup should offset the light weight looking construction and help the rigidity. The blade adjustment knob looks like it would be a breeze to adjust on the fly with a flick of the thumb, I find Stanley style knobs a bit awkward to reach even though they work well. I'm guessing the knobs under the handle are a lock knob and an adjustment for the throat gap. It looks like you have enough forward travel to close that massive throat gap down for whisper thin shavings. I'll be looking for followup on this post and definitely get some photos of it in action.


----------



## Alask (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello felows,I decided clean the old paint and put the plane in use I also hone the blade (very hard blade).I changed the old ugly green for a new dark green.The plane Works very well in hard or soft wood.I loved the tool in use.

I found at internet they still making this plane:

http://www.narextools.cz/en/iron-plane-8270
This is a number 4








This is my plane clean of old paint








Made in Czechoslovakia








Here new dark green








The shave








At this position (half mouth open)








At this new position (3/4 mouth close)








This is the shave








If I try to go beyond that point (3/4 of mouth close) the frog lift








Like this at back








For this









Thanks for attention


----------

